
A Conversation with Edward Snowden (Part 1) [video] - mzarate06
http://www.startalkradio.net/show/a-conversation-with-edward-snowden-part-1/
======
nodesocket
It is not video, podcast.

------
aqwwe
I wish ad-hoc/mesh networks would be more popular... it would help if Google
would not block ad-hoc WiFi on Android.

